# Looking for a hacking partner..



## Beausmate (4 February 2013)

In the Two Mile Oak, Ogwell, Torbryan, Denbury, Ipplepen sort of areas.  PM for more exact location if you fancy it.


----------



## Beausmate (25 February 2013)

Nobody?


----------



## lt0510 (25 February 2013)

I'm at marldon which is probably just a little bit too far.  Sorry.  Would have pm'd else.


----------



## Beausmate (26 February 2013)

Thanks anyway.


----------



## luna88 (12 January 2014)

Hiya no ur post is older but wondered if u have found ur hacking buddy just moved my horse to ipplepen and could do with a hacking buddy


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (13 January 2014)

I'm no good to either of you as I'm in the Teign valley, but if you're on FB there are a few buy/sell sites centred on your area which you could probably post in, also the livery yard Devon page?


----------



## Beausmate (14 January 2014)

luna88 said:



			Hiya no ur post is older but wondered if u have found ur hacking buddy just moved my horse to ipplepen and could do with a hacking buddy 

Click to expand...

Funnily enough, I haven't even looked at the forum in months because the new layout does my head in!

I'd forgotten I'd posted this 

I'd sort have given up (not ridden since September!) as I have no school, the fields are pants to ride in and mooching solo around the roads was starting to bore me to tears. Add the lousy weather and, well, you know how it is!

So yes, I am still looking for a hacking buddy, especially as Baby Cob is ready to start big school and needs to learn that company doesn't mean it's a race 

PM me contact info and we'll sort something out?

ETA, just seen your thread.  Baby Cob is a sensible, if green and forward chap.  I also have a sensible, older, steady neddy. ;o


----------



## jhoward (15 January 2014)

bramley equestrian is up by two mile oak they have a school and the owners would welcome you. lovely people.


----------



## Beausmate (15 January 2014)

jhoward said:



			bramley equestrian is up by two mile oak they have a school and the owners would welcome you. lovely people.
		
Click to expand...

Whereabouts?  Only place I know near Two Mile Oak is Rydon farm.

I don't get out much :lol:

Just looked it up, I know where it is and I know a couple of the horses in the pics.
Easy hacking distance from me, so I might give them a call later in the year-if I'm still in the same place. 

Thanks for that


----------

